# Sauteed Apples in Amarone with Asiago



## Dominick (Sep 26, 2008)

<DIV style="CLEAR: both">
<H2>Sauteed Apples in Amarone with Asiago Ingredients</H2>
<TABLE width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>4 tb Cold unsalted butter; </TD>
<TD>1 pn Freshly-grated nutmeg </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>4 md Apples; (Granny Smith, or </TD>
<TD>6 oz Amarone wine or other full </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>And quartered </TD>
<TD>From Veneto </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>4 tb Sugar</TD>
<TD>1/2 lb Fresh Asiago cheese; the </TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<H2 style="CLEAR: both; MARGIN-TOP: 12px">Instructions for Sauteed Apples in Amarone with Asiago</H2>
<DIV style="CLEAR: both; MARGIN-TOP: 12px">Heat a large 12- to 14-inch saute pan over medium-high heat and add 2 tablespoons of the butter. The butter should sputter and begin to brown immediately. When the butter stops sputtering, but before it turns very dark brown, add the apples. 
<DIV style="CLEAR: both; MARGIN-TOP: 12px">Continue to cook 3 to 4 minutes until softened yet still retaining their shape. Add sugar, nutmeg and wine and cook 1 minute. Add 2 tablespoons cold butter and shake the pan to completely blend the butter into the wine mixture, forming a creamy emulsion. 
<DIV style="CLEAR: both; MARGIN-TOP: 12px">Spoon the apples into a shallow serving dish. Shave the Asiago cheese into paper thin shards over the apple mixture using a peeler or a shovel nose cheese knife. Serve warm. This recipe yields 4 servings as dessert or cheese course.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds pretty interesting!


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 26, 2008)

How about some pictures of all this great sounding food!

WE LIKE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 27, 2008)

Dominick...that was a bunch of really nice recipes you Posted...

I agree with Jobe...Photos would be nice next time you make these delicious looking recipes.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

